# banana plant!



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Scored one of these adorable little plants for a dollar today! Since the tubers don't really get planted, does this plant require root tabs? Or is it a water column feeder?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know what you are asking, I'm still learning but I had a banana plant in the bowl. I believe I put one of the bananas through a clay weight to hold on down. I love those plants and want one too. They are ten bucks here


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

I was asking if the banana plant pulls its nutrients from its roots, thus requiring a root tablet to "feed" it or if it pulse its nutrients through its leaves from the water column.

They are pretty pricey here too. About $8 most places. I got a great deal from a guy who sold me some red cherry shrimp today. Got a killer deal on the shrimp too, he sold me 10 of them for 5.50.
He was advertising on craigslist in my area as an overenthusiastic hobbyist lol so he didn't want much for his stock since its overrunning his own tanks. 
Needless to say, I was thrilled.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome deal and ah I have no idea about the plant. Btw how come you want shrimp?


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

They're adorable.
and rather good algae cleaners. 
They are for my plant grow out tank because I recently had an algae bloom in there.
So I just decided to make it a shrimp tank/plant nursery.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Ah, I just googled them. Kinda interesting. The ghost ones creep me out a bit


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol me too. But I have a few in my betta tank. He completely ignores them. But he eats the red ones.they're smaller. 
So I got ghosties for him instead.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I wouldn't mind putting something with mine but its only a two gallon. Really only big enough for him. I did buy him a clam but I was horrified when I goggled them. Straight back to the pet store clammy went!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Try Amamo shrimp; they are heck on algae. I'm lucky; I have RCS in my Bettas' tanks and they leave them alone.


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree! I wanted amanos originally but couldn't find them. Then I got my self stuck on rcs. They're so darn cute!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree, they are really cute. However  I also have Thai Micro Crabs and Orange Dwarf Crayfish (CPOs) and they are cute, too. But I love my RCS; also bought some Blue Velvets which look great on black substrate.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

I got mine for 3.99 like in terms of nutrients they don't really need much I was doing flourish comprehensive and mine thrived. Here is a old picture of mines before i changed my tank. When I pulled it out it had extremely long roots. Usually the stems will try and reach surface but I guess mine didn't want too.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's a really pretty, healthy plant. I love mine, too.


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Oooh Im jealous russel. I love the micro crabs!
I have a blue cray in my hubbys 90 gal


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Lovely plant ricefish!
Awesome, I don't really like the root tabs, lol I forget about them. I've got most of my root plants in my npt so no tabs needed. But the banana plant i s in my ten gallon that just has sand substrate.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

Banana plants are actually coldwater plants. They are heavy, heavy root feeders so I'd stick a root tab directly underneath them before planting. The bananas will actually rot and fall off once it gets established usually, since the bananas are modified roots that store nutrients for when the plant is dormant.


----------

